# 13' gheenoe center box drain ideas.



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Drill a hole to match whatever drain you choose. Seal it and you're good.


----------



## Dschouest42 (Jul 12, 2017)

I would also suggest adding some kind of aerator to it. Shrimp in an aireated (and cooled) box can last for 12 hours at a time


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

After talking it over with a buddy last night, I may actually plumb it and make it an actual livewell. He had some pretty good ideas so who knows what I'll do haha


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Have you ever kept live shrimp in sawdust? I don't fish live bait anymore, but when my kids were young I'd fill up one of those soft side insulated lunch boxes with sawdust from my table saw. I'd put a bag of ice in the bottom of it, sawdust on top, and then throw a couple dozen shrimp in there and cover them up with sawdust. Kept them alive all day - which was usually no more than 4 hours with the kids. I've heard you can do the same with wet newspaper but I never tried it.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Battfisher said:


> Have you ever kept live shrimp in sawdust? I don't fish live bait anymore, but when my kids were young I'd fill up one of those soft side insulated lunch boxes with sawdust from my table saw. I'd put a bag of ice in the bottom of it, sawdust on top, and then throw a couple dozen shrimp in there and cover them up with sawdust. Kept them alive all day - which was usually no more than 4 hours with the kids. I've heard you can do the same with wet newspaper but I never tried it.


Wow no ive never tried that or heard of that haha. Definitely interesting! I usually just keep them in a 5 gallon bucket with a bubbler and they'll last for hours.


----------

